# Electrician and Inside Wirman



## Drw81 (Feb 20, 2011)

Are Electricain and Inside Wireman is the same thing, and do they have the same job duties???


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

No.


----------



## Drw81 (Feb 20, 2011)

rlc3854 said:


> No.


What are the difference??


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

An electrician is a broad term for someone who is educated, has knowledge and experience in performing skilled safe work on electrical equipment and sytems. An inside wireman is someone who has the education, training, knowledge and experience also but is a term used by the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers and typically associated to new construction.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> An electrician is a broad term for someone who is educated, has knowledge and experience in performing skilled safe work on electrical equipment and sytems. An inside wireman is someone who has the education, training, knowledge and experience also but is a term used by the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers and typically associated to new construction.


Wrong. Inside wireman is just a classification. An inside wireman is an electrician, new work or old work.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Wrong. Inside wireman is just a classification. An inside wireman is an electrician, new work or old work.


 
Nice, can you read (typically) and my post does say they are electricians. What other association uses the term inside wireman? Yes inside wireman are service techs, renov/buildouts,control techs ect., but, the majority are in the new construction. Which is a reason 1000's if not 10,000 are on the bench waiting for, wait for it, construction to pick up!:whistling2:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

If only you could read. The op asked if electrician and inside wireman are the same thing and you said "no". Don't be a hater lot's of electricians are waiting for it to pick up.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> Which is a reason 1000's if not 10,000 are on the bench waiting for, wait for it, construction to pick up!:whistling2:


Thanks, but here, there's alot more 'electricians,' out of work than 'inside wireman.'

It's a geographical thing, you see.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

No hater Loose, just see a lot of people wanting to be electricians just not necessarily construction electricians. Some want to be specialized without first getting the basics. Miller it is good to hear that employment for construction and others is good in your area. When I first came to this right to work state I worked for an open shop as a "industrial electrician" in a chemical plant. I worked with two other guys and asked if they were journeyman, one said yes and the other said he was a f&*king electrician but didn't know anything about running conduit. He said he was an overhead crane electrician? The first company said they were paying top dollar for certified electricians $19.50 ph. That was right after Katrina. Five years later it is $25.00 ph you pay for medical, earn vacation time. I work union now and my local is $21.50, if I work out of New Orleans it is $25.75. Work has been up and down here but I'm semi-retired anyway so I'll take what I can get and leave any overtime to those that need/want it.


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Lots of "Electricians" out there, but damn few wiremen. I am a wireman & proud of it. We are trained to competently do almost anything in the trade. This does not mean that we're perfect, only very well trained. Of course you had to be paying attention and just cuz you got a ticket don't mean sh#t.


----------



## white (Feb 5, 2009)

An inside wireman is a certified journeyman electrician. To say your an electrician can mean a lot of different things. There are about 13 different electrician certs here in Washington.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Inside wireman is a stupid union term. Im an electrician, and I work inside and outside. And I can bring any tool I want to work.

There IS a big difference between an electrician and an installer though.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Inside wireman is a stupid union term. Im an electrician, and I work inside and outside. And I can bring any tool I want to work.
> 
> There IS a big difference between an electrician and an installer though.


:yes: Agreed


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Inside wireman is a stupid union term. Im an electrician, and I work inside and outside. And I can bring any tool I want to work.
> 
> There IS a big difference between an electrician and an installer though.
> 
> ~Matt


Outside wireman = line work.

Inside Wireman = anything with wires hanging out of it


----------



## Drw81 (Feb 20, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Inside wireman is a stupid union term. Im an electrician, and I work inside and outside. And I can bring any tool I want to work.
> 
> There IS a big difference between an electrician and an installer though.
> 
> ~Matt


School me on the difference..

By the looks of things there's different fields in electrical..

The reason for all of this.. I finish school in industrial maintenance this year and worked as a electrician helper for 3 years. So what position I should look for and/or what position I would be qualified for base on my electrical experience and schooling??


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Outside wireman = line work.
> 
> Inside Wireman = anything with wires hanging out of it


Outside = Anything on the north side of the meter.

Inside = Anything on the south side the meter.

Don't ever let anyone tell you voltage has anything to do with it, have worked composite crew at switch yard...big numbers for voltage.

As an inside wireman, probably 70% of my work has been outdoors. Oil and gas facilities, and pulp mills, don't care how you feel, they care if you will get the job done...

If I were nonunion, I think I'd call myself an electrician, because that is what a lot of the world views what the trademan is in the industry. Verbiage is like telling someone in the general public " I have an Electrical Administrators license, or I have a Master electrician's license..." you know which one they wil rlelate to better, regardless of proper terminology:whistling2:


----------

